# Dwarf Honey Gourami



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

what kind of habitat does a dwarf honey gourami need? Does it need live plants, special filter strengths, etc?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Honey Dwarf Gourami

Says that a single honey dwarf gourami requires ten gallons all to itself. Just a heads up, since I saw your stocking thread.

And, when in doubt, live plants always make things better.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Gouramis need a plant cover in order to feel comfortable.
Riccia, or Ceratopteris or overhanging leaves of Vallisneria gigantea. Because of a foam nest.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

All gouramis are labarynth type breathers.Meaning they breath(HAVE TOO) oxygen from the surface.They do enjoy live plants as all fish.They really are like/related to bettas and require less "specialised"stuff than most fish.They are simple fish to keep, but do not enjoy their own(keep singles or only a mate pair).A proper filter and heated tank is all they require nothing really special needed.
IMO they are the same(I know listed as different species) as dwarf gouramis which everyone should stay away from.Search and find out why if you don't know.
Now 'flamingo honey gouramis' are more like chocolate,croaking, and sparkling gouramis which tend to stay a little smaller IMO.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I love Honey Gouramis. I had a Flame Honey that I lost, and replaced him with two of the Gold Honeys. (In separate tanks, because as stated, they don't do well together). They seem to have much better personalities than any other gourami I've ever had. They are personable, and at least the ones I have, will come up to the glass to visit with you, even when not hungry. Not very shy. I haven't ever had another type of gourami that would do that. The others I had were more or less stuck-up, lol. Anyway, Honeys are the only gouramis I myself would ever keep. They are charming with loads of personality.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Me too, wonderfull fish


----------

